# Bodybuilders, Personal Trainers and Gym Owner Arrested in Texas Steroid Bust



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilders, Personal Trainers and Gym Owner Arrested in Texas Steroid Bust by Millard Baker Operation Farmacia de Juicy Phruit is the code name for the major steroid bust in Houston led by the Fort Bend County Sheriff???s Department involving the arrest of 73 defendants. The ???largest narcotics operation in the history of Fort Bend County??? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

